# srt Untertitel in avi einfügen



## moistwanted (2. Januar 2006)

Moin Leute!

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich eine avi Datei und eine srt Datei zusammenfügen kann!
Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn ich das ganze zum Schluss als ogm Datei habe, bei der ich die Untertitel extra anzeigen kann!
Würde aber auch als normale avi Datei gehen mit den Untertiteln fest integriert!

Hab leider keine Ahnung von Videocoden!
Also wenn jemand auch ne Anleitung dafür hätte, wäre das echt geil!

EDIT
Sorry! Hätte ich fast vergessen. Ich benutze Win XP


----------



## goela (3. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Tutorial weiter:
Untertitel mit VirtualDub 

Beschreibt, wie man mit VirtualDub Untertitel einfügen kann.


----------

